
Ask HN: Why does OS X have more aesthetically beautiful GUI applications? - adtac
I was in the other Ask HN thread asking about note taking apps. The solutions that were OS X only had such a beautiful interface&#x2F;UX.<p>Now, aesthetics is probably a perspective thing. But still I can&#x27;t help but feel that these applications are a notch above, say, Linux GUI applications.
======
iampoul
Better guidelines,
[https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/Us...](https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/OSXHIGuidelines/)

And i also think its cultural thing though, they most likely have a huge
community with people who has a flare for designing things that goes into the
Apple-ecosystem, OS X is pretty nice to look at, and therefor people need to
up their design principles to make their applications fit the OS, but don't
get me wrong, there are a lot of ugly apps fro OS X as well, they just don't
get the same promotion as the good looking apps. :D

Apple is a lot about design, also when it comes to development.

Only my personal thoughts and what i believe might be the reason.

------
PaulHoule
On Linux they can't be bothered to get font metrics right for starters.

